# First Iwagumi



## Luketendo (11 Nov 2010)

Just thought I'd make a post here to see what people thought about it and how I can improve it. It's pretty much my first attempt at a proper scape let alone Iwagumi so here goes.










Been quite hard to make it look good due to the viewable dimensions on being 17cm x 15cm x 22cm.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2010)

Looks good for a first bash, the central pointy rock esp.  The only thing I would say is that the smaller, flatter rocks might get hidden by the planting?  

Just a thought.

Sam


----------



## Arana (11 Nov 2010)

nice start


----------



## Luketendo (11 Nov 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Looks good for a first bash, the central pointy rock esp.  The only thing I would say is that the smaller, flatter rocks might get hidden by the planting?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Sam



Yeah that's what I was thinking but I didn't want to impose too much on the middle rock cause it's pretty good. I could try and have another go and smashing my other large rocks and see what I come up with. I still have a couple of centimetres of AS powder to go in also. Not really sure what plants to go for yet but I'm going with CO2 and ADA ferts probably.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Nov 2010)

It`s amazing how we all produce our first Iwagumi with rocks that will disappear. I know I did. It just seems to be something we all have to go through before we have the kahunas to use proper sized rocks the next time round.

The large central rock looks ace.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2010)

It's interesting to think about rocks that 'disappear' in an iwagumi. 

Although this can be true for many stone layouts, it's not always the done thing to keep them visible at all times.

 I mean, just look at amanos iwagumi layouts. Many of them start with 10 stones, and in the final shot, only 6 or 7 are on show.


----------



## Luketendo (12 Nov 2010)

Just done another scape guys, did the rock smashing as I did and now I've made a three rock scape with rocks a bit larger than the last one. As a note, I envy people with rectangle tanks that aren't the size of a pint glass right now. 

Think this one trumps the last one, think I might need to work on my sloping a bit.













With the height thing I'm finding it hard to get any height without ruining the middle rock, given how wide the middle rock is compared to the rest of the tank.

Also just for reference took a birds eye of the first one too.





Not feeling new scape as much in the photos, but looks better in person I think.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

I think you've done a nice job considering the small space you have to work in.

Don't be scared to go mad with the sloping.


----------



## Luketendo (12 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think you've done a nice job considering the small space you have to work in.
> 
> Don't be scared to go mad with the sloping.



Yeah it's just I am about a centimetre or two from the lower grill! As you've worked with this tank, you'll know where it is, do you think covering this up will pose any problems? What would you say was the better scape?

Think I'm going to have to discover some insanely low plant for the foreground anyway!


----------



## a1Matt (12 Nov 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> > What would you say was the better scape?



My vote is for the first one


----------



## Luketendo (12 Nov 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, think I'm going to have problems with the plants being too big though :/.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Nov 2010)

So, got the other rock today at work and got home and smashed it.

Here's what I've come up with, the rocks are now all taller so hopefully with a small plant like HC and low pruning I shouldn't have a problem with disappearing rocks so much.

I took a couple of shots with level and sloped substrate, just to see what you guys prefer. Also I've ditched the powersand as it was just mixing with the Aquasoil too much when I'm scaping. 









Have to say I quite like this scape and I'm tempted to go with it.


----------



## Arana (13 Nov 2010)

Like it a lot Luke, love the way the center space between the rocks leads your eye through the scape and the slight overhang on the main rock


----------



## Luketendo (13 Nov 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> Like it a lot Luke, love the way the center space between the rocks leads your eye through the scape and the slight overhang on the main rock



Thank you very much, think I will probably go for this one. Any ideas for plant species anyone? Going for CO2 and ADA ferts. I'm thinking HC for a the front bit at least as anything else might be a bit tall.


----------

